# COLLECTORS SEA TURTLE PLUG IN



## wellington (Feb 10, 2013)

Thought I'd share this for all you that likes to collect tortoise and turtle items. This is from Bath and Body Works. Plug in fragrance dispenser of a copper colored sea turtle. You can see it on the sight here.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18128386&cm_vc=200

This is mine below.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 10, 2013)

That is really cute, I am going to try and find it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 10, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is really cute, I am going to try and find it! Thanks for sharing!



I love it!!!!!


----------



## sibi (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got to get one of those. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.officemax.com/technology...nd USB Drives&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=22486043
This prompted me to post this . For those of you into turtle paraphernalia, how about storing all of your tort info on a turtle !?


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> http://www.officemax.com/technology...nd USB Drives&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=22486043
> This prompted me to post this . For those of you into turtle paraphernalia, how about storing all of your tort info on a turtle !?



That's cute. I may have to get one of those. Then there would be no confusion about who's it is.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 10, 2013)

wellington said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.officemax.com/technology...nd USB Drives&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=22486043
> ...



Haha, yup. Plus, no labeling, I know where my animal stuff is stored . Every time I come across one of those interesting-yet impossible-to-find-again articles, its on the turtle .


----------

